# Memorex CD-R recovering pics.....



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I went to copy some pics off my digital onto a CD. I did "move file" rather than "copy file" to the Memorex CD-R. I just purchased these CD's and apparently they are no good. I discovered this because it came up saying it was "corrupt" and to install the files onto a new disk. So I popped in another CD and it did the same thing. I then did it the third time but used the "copy file" instead and managed to file two pics onto a Staples CD and it worked. 

Looks like I got a bad batch of Memorex CD's.....but now Im wondering if I lost all the pics I first tried loading up? Is there a way to recover anything off of a CD? I would think the files had to go somewhere!


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

First.....do not write or save any data to the drive that the photos were originally saved to.

If you used the Windows move function, then hopefully this first option works.

Download and install the free Glary Undelete.

This program is good for the average user and should be able to recover the files. One important point, do not save the recovered files to the same original folders, create a new folder (on another drive is better) then save the files there.

Failing this, some CD backup programs (which you did not mention) will copy the files to the users temp folder. Click on Start>>>Run then type in %temp% then click OK. Windows Explorer will open in the temp folder and from here you can invoke a search for your photos. Assuming the photos are .jpg format, search for *.jpg. 


If neither of these work, PM me, I do this kind of work for a living in my day job and could offer (for free) some other options.

Good luck...


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks K!! My brother told me I should never "move" a file but always "copy" in case something goes haywire. Like in my case. The files were on my digital camera, and I was trying to save them to a CD.

Have you ever had any bad experience with the Memerox CD's??

I'll let you know how things go. Thanks again!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Unfortunately, it takes a catastrophe for us to learn the proper way of saving and backing up files. I had several months of research lost on my first computer, and I hadn't backed up the data... I lost it all. Now I back up on multiple medias, different computers, different hard drives, cd's and dvd's, and even thumb drives.

I've never had problems with Memorex discs. Occasionally, with a dying cd/dvd drive, it will get finicky and not like certain brands. I've never had a new drive that didn't digest everything.

Btw... I stopped buying cd's. DVD's are almost the same price ~20c each, and hold a lot more data.

I've tried to recover data......... eventually, I wrote the loss off... going through and spending lots of time to recover one file at a time was a bugger.

Good luck!


----------

